# Taste of Different fish species vs skillet cooking



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

*Exclude deep fat frying in this discussion please. This question is to those who have eaten many different species we have here in Pensacola when cooked in a skillet(pan fried).

Given the above, and given that cobia, gag grouper,pompano, mahi and (as I have heard) wahoo taste the best, please rank from 1 to 10, with 10 the best taste and 1 the worst taste, the following(again, please exclude deep fat fried as a preparation):

Red snapper
Spanish Mackerel
Redfish(18-21")
Spotted sea Trout
King mackerel
Amberjack*

*Any recommendations on treating the meat before cooking would be appreciated.

Thanks.........................*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Red snapper-8 Pan sear it with some lemon, olive oil, salt and pepper
Spanish Mackeral-10 Cut it up and mix with onions, avocados, cilantro, lemon and lime. Do not cook, it makes some of the best ceviche
Redfish-10 Blackened redfish, nuff said
Speck-5 Fry for me, kinda mushy
King-5 Smoke and make a dip
Amberjack-8 Macadamia encrusted over cilantro mashed potatoes


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I give them all 10's with none of the fried in any way. 

Spanish and King are best done by smoking them. The others are cover in spices and bake or grill. Another good method is to wrap them in foil and put a little italian dressing or another of your choice, close up the foil and bake. The options are endless. When it comes to pan frying I think that still makes them all taste about the same not quite as bad as breading and frying.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Don't know how it compares to other ways of "fixin" but the absolutely best pan fried fish I've ever had was cooked by an old girlfriend, it was black snapper. Wish I knew how she did it.

Rick


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

#1 Snapper - tons of different ways to do it, i like it rubbed with various chili powders and served with mango salsa
#2 Spanish - marinated in italian dressing, leave skin on and grill it.. skin peels right off
#3 Redfish - Blackened... served with cheese grits
#4 Amberjack - marinated with chili's, cilantro, lime, garlic.. then grilled and flaked into fish taco's
#5 King - smoked and turned into smoked fish dip
#6 Specks - Really don't care for them, unless fried.. mushy and usually has worms. Just kinda grosses me out.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know what specks people were eating but ours have always been pretty good. Personally I think flounder trumps them all.


----------

